# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  HGH 191aa VS 99.8 VS 95.5......

## JohnnyV85

Im wanting to do a run of HGH for a few months, first time. My source has a bunch of different HGH, can someone break it down for me what the differences are?

HGH 191 aa
99.8%
99.5%
Jintropin
Kigtropin
Hygetropin

Thanks in advance!

----------

